# BC's GTO



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Can anyone help me find the red-ish orange sticker that goes on the core support for a 67 CA A.I.R car. I think it's related to the smog equipment, I can't find one. If all else fails a close up pick of one would work and I can have my paint guy airbrush it. Thanks Ken


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

no help huh? I've only ever seen one other one on an unrestored white 67 CA car at the Tiger Run and didn't have my camera....dam!


----------

